
Jonathan Edwards' Chorus Is HyperCard for Mobile - glibgil
https://vimeo.com/179904952
======
mdonahoe
Looks powerful, especially the automatic social, tasks, and live schema
features.

Though I'd love to see mobile+touchscreen programming for experts that
_somehow_ was as effective as pc+programming.

